# Annalena Baerbock - "In Mali" 12.04.2022 - x6



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2022)

​


----------



## Tittelelli (14 Apr. 2022)

was soll der Blödsinn?


----------



## Brian (14 Apr. 2022)

:thx: für die schwer arbeitende Frau Baerbock


----------



## Lucretciadelmondo (14 Apr. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> :thx: für die schwer arbeitende Frau Baerbock



was ist daran witzig das selbe gilt für die typen die da rum stehen und unsere Steuergelder vergeuden


----------



## Punisher (14 Apr. 2022)

Lucretciadelmondo schrieb:


> was ist daran witzig das selbe gilt für die typen die da rum stehen und unsere Steuergelder vergeuden



Mit dem Unterschied, dass die "Typen" keine andere Wahl haben.


----------



## 307898X2 (15 Apr. 2022)

besser als die Lambrecht:angry: Annalena gibt alles :thumbup::thx:


----------



## JoeKoon (15 Apr. 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## frank63 (15 Apr. 2022)

Danke schön für die Fotos.


----------



## turtle61 (16 Apr. 2022)

:thx: für Annalena :thumbup:


----------



## tvgirlslover (16 Apr. 2022)

Politik hin oder her. Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und das ist auch gut so!
Ich persönlich finde sie einfach :klasse: Eine wunderschöne Frau! :thx: für Annalena


----------



## hassias (1 Mai 2022)

Danke für unsere heiße Außenministerin in heißen Gefilden in Mali.


----------



## SPAWN (2 Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank,

optisch ein Gewinn.
Und zumindest redet Sie mehr Klartext als die letzten 10 Außenminister miteinander.

mfg


----------



## abartuse (2 Mai 2022)

nice!!! merci


----------



## Oberschwabe (2 Juli 2022)




----------



## krauschris (12 Juli 2022)

In so mancher Filmindustrie beginnen so die Filme, in denen man nachher die DNA auf oder in dem Körper der Hauptdarstellerin niemandem mehr so genau zuordnen kann


----------



## Lietufan (12 Juli 2022)

Ihr Gesichtsausdruck auf dem ersten Bild hat schon was... Vielen Dank!


----------



## Prinz1972 (27 Juli 2022)

absolut scharfe maus unser annalenchen


----------



## Salony (29 Juli 2022)

Danke für die schönen Bilder!


----------



## ulimo01 (29 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank! Attraktive Frau UND gute Außenministerin!


----------



## asuufi (7 Aug. 2022)

Danke für die Bilder. 
Immerhin weiß man jetzt wieder, wer das Außenministerium überhaupt leitet. Das ist immerhin ein Fortschritt.


----------



## hummler (7 Aug. 2022)

Also ich finde auch, optisch gibt es gegen unsere Außenministerin aber gar nichts einzuwenden. 
Sie ist eine sehr attraktive Frau und immer ein Hingucker. Gerne mehr von ihr!


----------



## Masterben83 (25 Aug. 2022)

steht uns gut


----------



## mary jane (3 Sep. 2022)

Masterben83 schrieb:


> steht uns gut


ich möchte bitte nicht zu "uns" gehören


----------



## chris3031 (6 Okt. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> ​


Kann es sein, dass sie ein bisschen "durchhängt"?


----------



## isardream (6 Okt. 2022)

chris3031 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass sie ein bisschen "durchhängt"?



Na, das will doch hoffen. Wer ja schlimm, wenn sie aufgepimpt wäre.


----------



## krauschris (2 Nov. 2022)

Was dem Baerböckchen wohl durch den Kopf ging, als sie auf Bild 1 das lange Kanonenrohr gesehen hat....


----------

